# usb 3.0 Stick nur 2-3 MB/s nach ca. 300 MB kopieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier mehrere große Dateien, die ich auf einen USB Stick mit USB 3.0 kopieren muß. Dateien zwischen 0,6 -1,5 GB.

Nachdem das Kopieren schnell begonnen hat sinkt die Datenrate sehr schnell auf 1-3 MB pro Sekunde.

Der USB Stick ist per gnome automounter eingebunden.

G. tinitus

----------

## firefly

ist der stick überhaupt auch an einem usb-3.0 controller/port angeschlossen?

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ist der stick überhaupt auch an einem usb-3.0 controller/port angeschlossen?

 

Ja. Sowohl am USB2 als auch am USB 3 fast gleiches Ergebnis

G. tinitus

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

klappt das nur bei mir nicht?

Hier mal noch ein paar Infos

Mounten tut's automatisch unter gnome:

Kernel:

```
uname -a

Linux Serverneu 3.2.5-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 11:30:39 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lsmod | grep usb

```

usbhid                 19168  0 

usb_storage            37440  1

```

Wo kann man da ansetzen?

Gruß

----------

## firefly

Das es erst schnell und nach einiger zeit langsamer wird klingt so als ob der schreibcache voll ist und das device nicht mit dem schreiben nachkommt.

Um irgendwelche caches vom system auszuhebeln kannst du den stick mal mit der zusätzlichen mount option sync mounten.

Und wenn es dann immer noch langsam ist, dann kann es gut sein dass du eine Mogelpackung von usb-stick hast. Sprich die eigentlichen Speicherbausteine in dem usb-stick können gar nicht so schnell beschrieben werden wie der USB3-Bus theoretisch die Daten liefern könnte.

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das es erst schnell und nach einiger zeit langsamer wird klingt so als ob der schreibcache voll ist und das device nicht mit dem schreiben nachkommt.
> 
> Um irgendwelche caches vom system auszuhebeln kannst du den stick mal mit der zusätzlichen mount option sync mounten.
> 
> Und wenn es dann immer noch langsam ist, dann kann es gut sein dass du eine Mogelpackung von usb-stick hast. Sprich die eigentlichen Speicherbausteine in dem usb-stick können gar nicht so schnell beschrieben werden wie der USB3-Bus theoretisch die Daten liefern könnte.

 

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich den Gnome Automounter aus? Im Kernel gibt es ja nur das XHCI Modul.... Da gibt es auch noch einen USB Monitor...ob der helfen kann?

----------

## LinuxTom

Schau mal hier. Ich habe KDE und darum daran fast verzweifelt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Schau mal hier. Ich habe KDE und darum daran fast verzweifelt.

 

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, daß es am "Cachingverhalten" des gnome  automounter liegt. Wenn ich den USB Stick in der Konsole ohne gnome mounte...ist alles wie gwünscht.

Wie kriege ich die Cache Einstellungen von gnome geändert?

Gruß tinitus

----------

## LinuxTom

Wie ich schon schrieb: Hast Du schon die Einstellung von gconf-editor überprüft? Ist die noch an?

----------

